

Real Programmers Trust Their Instincts - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/programmers-should-trust-their-instincts/

======
aseever
If you read this and it causes you even the slightest twinge of doubt as to
whether you are a "real programmer", please remind yourself about things you
read on the internet, forget you ever read this self-indulgent blog post, and
go buy yourself an ice cream cone.

~~~
ComputerGuru
One of the comments to the article references the Dreyfus learning model
(described at <http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000203.html>) which
should - somewhat - allay those fears :)

------
hassy
In my opinion, no one without serious programming credentials has any business
writing articles like this one: telling others what "real programmers" are
like (and often implying that the author is one of those programming
demigods).

Fair enough if you share something you've learned that helps you be more
efficient, write less buggy code etc -- I like reading that kind of essays.
Making generalized statements in god mode like in TFA -- I just find that
amusing.

Who is this guy? Writing a MIPS cache simulator is hardly a challenge -- we
had to write one for the computer architecture class at uni
(<http://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/teaching/courses/car/>)

Where's the downvote button when you need it?

------
noonespecial
Great method for making your facebook app, not so great for flying the space
shuttle.

There are different kinds of code and different kinds of programmers. So much
so that "real programmer" is like likely a nonsense statement, especially if
it has anything to do with "gut feelings".

------
m0nty
"Of course, every once in a while an impromptu idea may not be perfect;
indeed, it's possible that they're fatally flawed."

Fooled. By. Randomness.

------
stcredzero
Trust but Verify

